

Launch Hackathon Grand Prize now at $75,000 - LifeAfterCubes
http://blog.launch.co/blog/launch-hackathon-grand-prize-now-at-75000.html

======
sserrano44
This is going to be the most energetic hackathon ever :-)

Curious to see if such a big prize is going to make the result worst or
better, what you think?

~~~
lnanek2
It's funny how the big names are often very clueless. Google Startup Weekend
picked a bill splitting app as the winner, of which there are hundreds of
similar ones on the market already. Could be these people offering such huge
prizes have never done a hackathon before and will similarly just award the
same thing that shows up every time, or has been done a hundred times but that
the judges are just ignorant about.

